
Magics classes in IPython - switowski
https://switowski.com/python/ipython/2019/02/15/creating-magic-functions-part3.html
======
switowski
I've been writing a short series of articles about magic functions in IPython.
In the previous parts, I've explained how the line and cell magic works and
how to create your own by decorating a function.

In the last part, I'm explaining:

* What are Magics classes?

* How are they different from magic functions and when you might want to use one or the other?

* How to create a type checker for Python type hints (that works on previous commands, similar to how %history works)?

Check out the article here:
[https://switowski.com/python/ipython/2019/02/15/creating-
mag...](https://switowski.com/python/ipython/2019/02/15/creating-magic-
functions-part3.html)

